# Dog Food Suggestions/Tips



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Before Ote lived with Shane for a year, she was being fed a RAW diet supplemented with Blue Buffalo dry food when RAW was not possible - a pretty nutritious diet. When she was with Shane, he fed her a lot of grilled chicken, veggies, and more - but she got used to eating people food and was turned off from dry kibble. Currently, I don't have the time to prepare RAW meals for her like I did before and looking back at photos - she looked really skinny when she was on that diet (that was also when she had all of the liver issues - which still exist but problems have decreased). I have tried feeding her Blue Buffalo dry and she absolutely refuses. She will starve herself and not eat for days. The only dry food I've found that she will eat is Chef Michael's - the most terrible food on the market. I let her eat this for the past month or so because I figure eating SOMETHING is better than nothing, even if it is of unsatisfactory quality. But I was wondering how I can wean her onto another, high-quality brand without having her starve herself. Do they offer samples so I can stop wasting money on full bags of food? Also, wondering what suggestions those with "picky eaters" have. I love Wellness and Blue Buffalo brand (even feed my cats the Wellness line), but I would even be willing to try out the pre-made RAW rolls that I've seen in stores, just not sure of the quality or if they are worth it. Any suggestions would be great!

Hopefully one day soon I will get back into meal prepping her raw food for the week, but I'd need a refresher course on that.


----------



## comanchesue (Apr 7, 2015)

My Kip didn't like Blue Buffalo dry until I added 1/3 can of Blue Buffalo wet and mixed it all together. Maybe this will work for you as well?

ETA: once I added the wet and mixed it in well, he wolfs it down and is eager for meal


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

This is what Cuddles is on right now:

Raw | Nature's Variety

It's supposed to be very good. Dogfoodadvisors rates at 5/5.

Five Star Raw Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i'm in the process of switching tmmy from Healthy Kitchen canned to Ziwipeak. I love Ziwipeak - air dried raw. so easy-peasy. have you looked into that?


----------



## Nora (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a similar problem with my rescue chi Gunther. He was sooooo skinny when we got him from the pound and he hated the food the pound gave us (a huge bag of Royal Canin). It was impossible to make him eat that stuff (can't blame him!) and in the end we decided to throw away the whole bag. Gradually we got him onto Acana kibble in the morning and Ziwipeak air dried raw in the evening and he absolutely loves them. We also had a period of giving him Orijen Freeze Dried and he also enjoyed that. It's nice to see my Gunther dance around the kitchen while I'm measuring his food and it's good to see he's putting on weight in a healthy way! I highly recommend these brands!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

as you know my kids are on primal freeze dried and also orijen dry food regionals. they love both  im happy with that. they were however on wellness core dry food before but they didn't it as much as orijen. my dex used to be on a homemade meals diet but it didn't do well for his nutrition and didn't have to wean him into primal at all, he went bonkers for it lol. i just got my new bag today of the sardine and turkey flavor.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly eats Blue Wilderness Small Breed. I know a lot of you have said your's don't like it. Beverly loves it! I used to feed her Iams (I know, I had no idea that it was bad, I was just looking for high protein). When I switched her from Iams to Blue Wilderness I tried to slowly mix them to get her used to it but she would pick every bit of the Iams out and spit it on the floor and then just eat the Blue. It was so funny!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I am hopeless at giving you advice as my Dorothy did the same thing and I finally just relented and make her food now. She seems to like it and I am adept at it as I made all my last dog's food as she was a diabetic.

I find that making food in batches is pretty easy, less expensive and convenient come feeding time. I make huge batches and freeze them in portion sizes.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> ...... it but she would pick every bit of the Iams out and spit it on the floor and then just eat the Blue. It was so funny!


Ha! Dorothy will pick out green peas and spit them on the floor. Little buggers!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ha! Dorothy will pick out green peas and spit them on the floor. Little buggers!


Well, green peas are gross xD I don't blame her, I hate them too!

Mine was sorta picky when I first gave her Wellness, I first had her on Blue Buffalo for Small Breed Puppies. She would eat the Blue and not eat the Wellness...she also did that when I tried to get her to eat it with wet food...she at the wet and spit out the kibble. When I made it soft...she ate it all up then I found out she was teething...then after some soften food...still teething but back on hard kibble and eats up the Wellness now...I guess she got used to it while feeding it to her softened up.


----------

